# Moving to Granada in September



## cagoule (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

In September myself and a friend are moving to Granada. I am going to be studying at university whilst my friend will be working.

I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with a few queries.

I am struggling to find some decent property rental websites. So far I have found a few independent estate agents but they seem to be quite unreliable and don't answer emails, and properties seem to be quite out of date.

So I was wondering if there was perhaps a nationwide service that I could use where I could filter properties by which the date the property is available, number of bedrooms etc.

Also if anyone is familiar with Granada, which areas would you recommend or avoid...

Thanks!!

Iain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cagoule said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In September myself and a friend are moving to Granada. I am going to be studying at university whilst my friend will be working.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

Sounds exciting!!

there are some links to national agents/websites in the 'useful links' sticky at the top of the page - however, property agents are notorious for not replying to e-mails - so you have to chase them.....

sorry - I'm not local, so can't help any more than that - but I'm sure someone will


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Before we came to live in Spain we tried looking at rental properties online. Like you we found it hard to get any information and what we could find was out of date.

Once in Spain, we found it much easier to look for rentals. I would suggest you find yourselves short term accommodation (ie holiday type let) and look for a longer term rental once you are here.

Do keep posting and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

I live near Granada and will dig out some links for you. Are you looking to stay in Granada itself or one of the outlying villages? The main motorway that cuts through Granada, makes travelling quite straightforward, however, they´re digging up vast areas of the city to put in tram lines, so rush hour is a bit London-like at times. Hey ho...

There is a dearth of rentals at the moment, so post here or PM with what you´re after (no. of bedrooms, location) and I´ll do some digging here.

Hope this is of use.


----------



## BettyLee (Dec 27, 2009)

Yossa said:


> I live near Granada and will dig out some links for you. Are you looking to stay in Granada itself or one of the outlying villages? The main motorway that cuts through Granada, makes travelling quite straightforward, however, they´re digging up vast areas of the city to put in tram lines, so rush hour is a bit London-like at times. Hey ho...
> 
> There is a dearth of rentals at the moment, so post here or PM with what you´re after (no. of bedrooms, location) and I´ll do some digging here.
> 
> Hope this is of use.


Hi - can you also give us a ballpark on rental rates? Say for example, a small 2 bedroom place, nothing fancy, but near town and amenities? My husband and I, who used to be in the Navy and stationed at Rota, spent some time in Granada back in the early '90s, and are now looking at relocating overseas in the next few years. Just checking to see where we can live the most economically. The only thing we really need is good internet connection as hubby still works for an American company's online center, and they don't care where we are physically living as long as he can get the job done online.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

lol - I´m not an agent, more a Expat who´s based near Granada, who´s happy to assist fellow wanderers. It might cost you a beer, mind...

Still, as a Scotsman and a gentleman, I shall post the links that seem suitable. A friend works for an agent and she´s giving me some gen tomorrow. 

Hope that clarifies things!


----------

